

Financing a Software Startup - queensnake
http://www.it-outsourcing-china.hyveup.tv/2009/07/financing-a-software-startup/

======
patio11
_Remember, getting only 80% of the first version of an application is getting
nothing!_

I prefer to think of it as having already achieved 80% of version 1.2. (If you
are happy with the first shipping version of software, you waited too long.
Cut the scope, get something in the hands of paying customers, and start
getting feedback. And money. But mostly feedback.)

Plus, if you do it inhouse, that 80% might actually work. (If I sound grumpy
about outsourcing it is only because it is code review day at the day job...)

------
hwijaya
The thing that i don't like about outsourcing is that it loses that
brainstorming-creativity of the team.

From experience, outsourcing is good for work that don't require innovation
(populating content etc). If you're startup though, you're pretty much unknown
problem looking for unknown solution and that's when u want to keep the team
close together and everyone cares about "doing the hard thinking".

~~~
satyajit
I personally think the outsourcing is quite ineffective for a startup. Early
on, the companies (usually few founders/hackers) go through a lot of design
discussions, architecture, feature prioritization, whiteboarding - do you
think that kind of synergy is possible with outsourced model? I don't!

